# DNS Server Behind Nat Router & Nat Firewall



## bsaidus (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello.

I have this situation: I have a public IP address, a NAT router and pfSense firewall as shown in the attached picture. So my problem is how to publish my DNS server to the net. What do the zone files in BIND looks like? Should I put the pubic IP address in the zones files?

I have proceeded by doing NAT of port 53 (tcp and udp) from the router to the pfSense firewall. Then I did another NAT from pfSense (firewall) to my server, but it does not work.

Help me please.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

You can find hundreds of examples for BIND zone files on the internet.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2012)

Look up "double NAT".


----------

